# Revista Visão, O mundo de...



## ajrebelo (16 Jan 2014 às 21:00)

Boas

Cada vez mais somos alvo de curiosidade da população e pelos meios de comunicação. Desta vez foi a revista visão a querer que falemos um pouco do nosso mundo.







Muito mais foi dito mas, brevemente teremos mais.

Abraços, raios e coriscos


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2014 às 22:07)

Muitos parabéns pela entrevista numa revista de algum grande prestigio, agora venham as trovoadas .


----------



## João Pedro (17 Jan 2014 às 00:47)

Mais uma... parabéns!


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 02:15)

Parece que fica sempre tanto por dizer, não é verdade?

Boa reportagem! Parabéns!


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2014 às 20:16)

Muito bom! E na Visão! 

Espectáculo Rebelo piriquita! 

Ainda não a comprei mas lá terá de ser!

Epá isto começa a ser um fórum só de famosos! Vocês passam a ser os VIPs cá do sítio!  hehehe

Grande abraço e tudo de bom!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2014 às 20:31)

Sempre em cima, MeteoAlerta. Parabéns!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2014 às 23:13)

Parabéns 

Vou procurar a revista para ficar com um exemplar para mim.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2014 às 23:22)

Sem dúvida. Grandes momentos se vivem aqui no fórum e na comunidade.
Parabéns!


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2014 às 01:49)

Parabéns, mais uma boa reportagem e uma boa noticia para quem gosta de Meteorologia, é bom ver que ainda há quem se interesse por dar a conhecer esta tão bela área da Ciência


----------

